# hysteroscopy w/ d&c no polypectomy



## obgyn390 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a physician who did a Hysteroscopy with D&C but no polypectomy was done. I don't know if I should bill out 58555 and 58120 or just 58558?  Thanks in advance


----------



## preserene (Sep 27, 2010)

Did your doctor collect a specimen for path examination?
Any non-obstetrical D & C procedure necessarily involves collecting curettage specimen for path. 
your case did not stop with the diagnostic Hysteroscopy but went for surgical.
Sending the specimen or taking the specimen by D& C , is another word for biopsy of endometrium (with or without D&C). It doesn't have to involve polypectomy too to assign for 58558.
So as for my openion, it correctly fits into *58558* because it covers Hysteroscopy.
Thank you


----------

